# Need help with Honda hs70



## malisha1 (Nov 16, 2018)

Picked up a free hs70 yesterday with the bucket separated from the wheels. The previous owner welded the auger pulley to the auger shaft. I got most of the welds off the pulley and shaft. Having a hard time removing the shear key from the shaft. Also he welded the threads in the shaft. Otherwise the engine runs well.


----------



## ou2mame (Dec 23, 2019)

You could drill it out and dremeling the slot to fit a new key?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

wow! good score. if those tires are good that's a huge plus. have an old 50 with bad tires and replaced with Carliles.

how did you remove welds? anyway getting that wheel off was good. you may be able to do what @ou2mame says. or check your Honda dealer for a used replacement. very pricey on ebay. 

I also have an old HS70 that am going to refurb someday.

you can soak that shaft for a day or two and then use a 2 by 4 to knock it out with hammer. dont wanna use hammer on endof shaft as you probably already know. just mentioning it.

if you can salvage that pulley wheel and flatten the end , are you going to use a washer or shims to make up the lost space?


----------



## malisha1 (Nov 16, 2018)

I was able to clean out the weld. I'm trying to tap it but I don't have a tap and die kit.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

We don't have a lot of stuff, "yuh" buy it as needed. Lol

Frustrating.

Cursing.

Laughing a little bit?

Stupid people. Why?

The last pictures are looking better than the earlier.

You'll be pleased with your work when it's done. I'm sure it will perform as well as it is to be expected, it is a Honda.

You posted a lot of pictures but your face when you saw that it was welded!


----------



## malisha1 (Nov 16, 2018)

At first sight I thought the end of the shaft broke off so the pulley was welded but in fact only the shear key broke. A $3 part could have fixed the snowblower.


----------



## malisha1 (Nov 16, 2018)

So I got the woodruff key out of the shaft with a nail punch. On these cheapo builds I prefer not to spend any money. So I first bent a penny and shaped it into a key but that didn't work out well. I then found an aluminum Asian penny. I don't know why I have it. Turned out to be a perfect woodruff key.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

malisha1 said:


> View attachment 168246
> I was able to clean out the weld. I'm trying to tap it but I don't have a tap and die kit.


don't understand. this is the bearing keeper and impeller bearing.


----------



## malisha1 (Nov 16, 2018)

I'm not following


----------



## malisha1 (Nov 16, 2018)

I temporarily put the snowblower together. I still need to tap the shaft. I wanted to see it


----------



## malisha1 (Nov 16, 2018)

Guys, having a hard time tapping the threads in the shaft. I drilled a 5/16 hole and trying to use 3/8-16 die. Any advice? The tap isn't catching on the steal


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

The shaft is probably harder steel than your tap.


----------



## malisha1 (Nov 16, 2018)

What do I do?


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

malisha1 said:


> Guys, having a hard time tapping the threads in the shaft. I drilled a 5/16 hole and trying to use 3/8-16 die. Any advice? The tap isn't catching on the steal


It depends. How hard was it to drill the 5/16" hole? If it was fairly easy then you probably ran the drill to high RPM's without cooling oil and hardened the hole with the bit friction. In that case just reheat the hole with a torch and let it air cool. If I was standing there watching you drill the hole I could probably tell you how long you will have to reheat it. Now it's trial and error.


----------



## malisha1 (Nov 16, 2018)

Guys, the tire bead isn't holding air and letting air out. I would like to place an inner tube. The tire size is 14x4.0-6. would 13x4.0-6 fit this tire?


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

is it the tire bead or the tire itself? if it is just a tire bead i would probably just clean the bead up and re-seat the tire.


----------



## malisha1 (Nov 16, 2018)

I used break cleaner to pop the bead in but it was leaking air between the tire bead and the lip of the rim. What do I do?


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

if the rim is clean i would wire brush the rubber bead to clean it up. it would be better if you can remove the tire to wire wheel the rubber bead to make sure you got a good clean seal. i know i usually find when you clean the rubber it feels softer and a bit stickier making for a good seal. other option may be rubber cement or a tire tube


----------



## malisha1 (Nov 16, 2018)

crazzywolfie said:


> if the rim is clean i would wire brush the rubber bead to clean it up. it would be better if you can remove the tire to wire wheel the rubber bead to make sure you got a good clean seal. i know i usually find when you clean the rubber it feels softer and a bit stickier making for a good seal. other option may be rubber cement or a tire tube


Ok I'll try that now


----------



## malisha1 (Nov 16, 2018)

I did what u suggested. Added just a lil bit of air and left it in the sun


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

could always just try hitting it with some soap and water. if you know the bead was leaking the soap and water will show if it is still an issue or not.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Zavie said:


> It depends. How hard was it to drill the 5/16" hole? If it was fairly easy then you probably ran the drill to high RPM's without cooling oil and hardened the hole with the bit friction. In that case just reheat the hole with a torch and let it air cool. If I was standing there watching you drill the hole I could probably tell you how long you will have to reheat it. Now it's trial and error.


I'd like to know the brand drill bit he used. That shaft is hardened steel. I go thru drill bits too much even with good cooling oil and I don't run high rpms. I use drill hog premium bits. have tried KnKut but wasnt impressed.

willing to spend big bucks for long lasting drill bits. you read the reviews on ebay and amazon and every brand scores well and i know that's not the case in real life. 

I'd like to find a bit that can drill out the broken pin from a Honda drive axle and try pressing in a new pin. That new axle and gear set is $150 buckaroosssski.


----------



## malisha1 (Nov 16, 2018)

The tires hold air but if I put any weight on it then bead pops out of the rim


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

are you sure you got enough pressure in the tire?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

put some tubes in. easy. google your tires or amazon and they will suggest the proper size tubes. just did that on an old Honda 50. perfect fit.


----------



## malisha1 (Nov 16, 2018)

The tire size is 14x4.0-6 but I'm unable to find a good deal on that size. Will 13x4.0-6 inner tube work?


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> I'd like to know the brand drill bit he used. That shaft is hardened steel. I go thru drill bits too much even with good cooling oil and I don't run high rpms. I use drill hog premium bits. have tried KnKut but wasnt impressed.
> 
> willing to spend big bucks for long lasting drill bits. you read the reviews on ebay and amazon and every brand scores well and i know that's not the case in real life.
> 
> I'd like to find a bit that can drill out the broken pin from a Honda drive axle and try pressing in a new pin. That new axle and gear set is $150 buckaroosssski.


I'd heat the shaft and press on some softer round stock (cold) into the hole. Then predrill and tap that metal instead of the hardened shaft.


----------



## malisha1 (Nov 16, 2018)

Guys I finally figured out why the bead is popping off. The bead sits in the tire lip it isn't attached to the tire. I noticed the bead was separated from the tire but the diagram didn't show that. I took the rim apart and put the bead inside the tire lip. No issues now.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

malisha1 said:


> ...The bead sits in the tire lip it isn't attached to the tire. I noticed the bead was separated from the tire but the diagram didn't show that. I took the rim apart and put the bead inside the tire lip...


Perhaps a nomenclature problem here? The bead IS part of the tire:


----------



## malisha1 (Nov 16, 2018)

I had the same understanding but this tires isn't build in this matter.


----------



## malisha1 (Nov 16, 2018)

All done


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

malisha1 said:


> All done
> View attachment 168473
> View attachment 168474


only 3????

you need maybe a Toro single stage.


----------



## malisha1 (Nov 16, 2018)

orangputeh said:


> only 3????
> 
> you need maybe a Toro single stage.


I have like 4 single stages. I like snappers as well


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Nice vintage line up! Which one is your favourite?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

malisha1 said:


> I have like 4 single stages. I like snappers as well


not enough. you need a Honda HS 520-621 and 720. 

get on it and check back..........kidding


----------



## malisha1 (Nov 16, 2018)

Ziggy65 said:


> Nice vintage line up! Which one is your favourite?


My favorite is the twin stick. I haven't used the other two because I picked them up this year


----------

